# San Diego surf is a joke!!!!



## Truewords100 (Jan 17, 2021)

Please please please don’t waste money with surf soccer club SD this club is an absolute joke from there coaching staff to there training at all ages. Unless you are that blind as to level needed then please stay at surf or find a way to get on with there club so it’s saves the rest of us the headache of dealing with you all. 
And from what I hear it’s even worse on the girls side I have a younger daughter I would never get involved with surf for her.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 17, 2021)

Please add context. Otherwise, at least to me, it doesn’t mean/say or do much


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 17, 2021)

FYI I’m not their biggest fan myself. But it’s mainly with specific coaches and directors, not the club as a whole


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 17, 2021)

Ahh gotta love tryouts week.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 17, 2021)

Truewords100 said:


> Please please please don’t waste money with surf soccer club SD this club is an absolute joke from there coaching staff to there training at all ages. Unless you are that blind as to level needed then please stay at surf or find a way to get on with there club so it’s saves the rest of us the headache of dealing with you all.
> And from what I hear it’s even worse on the girls side I have a younger daughter I would never get involved with surf for her.


This post is lacking with anything substantive. I agree with Mic you need to provide specific details.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jan 17, 2021)

Truewords100 said:


> Please please please don’t waste money with surf soccer club SD this club is an absolute joke from there coaching staff to there training at all ages. Unless you are that blind as to level needed then please stay at surf or find a way to get on with there club so it’s saves the rest of us the headache of dealing with you all.
> And from what I hear it’s even worse on the girls side I have a younger daughter I would never get involved with surf for her.


Three Pleases is not enough. Get on your knees and beg.


----------



## Willie (Jan 17, 2021)

Truewords100 said:


> Please please please don’t waste money with surf soccer club SD this club is an absolute joke from there coaching staff to there training at all ages. Unless you are that blind as to level needed then please stay at surf or find a way to get on with there club so it’s saves the rest of us the headache of dealing with you all.
> And from what I hear it’s even worse on the girls side I have a younger daughter I would never get involved with surf for her.


What happened?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 18, 2021)

Willie said:


> What happened?


Well first off he confuses there with their. 

Outside of that, I get more info about what is wrong from by black lab.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Jan 18, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> Ahh gotta love tryouts week.


I think you nailed it!


----------



## Surfer_dad (Jan 18, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> I think you nailed it!


If fact, the SD Surf Club is soooo bad, their tryouts were swamped compared to prior years.  So if you don’t like crowds, great fields, excellent coaches, high competition, etc. you should not give them a dime!


----------



## outside! (Jan 18, 2021)

Relative order of importance:
1. Your player
2. Your player's team
    2a. Team's Coach
    2b. Team's Players
    2q. Team's Parents
3. Practice Location
4. League
5. Club


----------



## watfly (Jan 18, 2021)

Goforgoal said:


> Ahh gotta love tryouts week.


Exactly



Surfer_dad said:


> If fact, the SD Surf Club is soooo bad, their tryouts were swamped compared to prior years.  So if you don’t like crowds, great fields, excellent coaches, high competition, etc. you should not give them a dime!


While I respect Surf let's not carried away .

It seems like maybe we need a separate forum category for "Why I hate Surf".  I don't get the interest on talking smack or wanting to hear gossip about other clubs.  Most of the issues are just typical for youth soccer and not unique to any particular club.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 18, 2021)

I bet true words is the type of father that yells and coaches at his kid at tryouts!!


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 18, 2021)

Truewords100 said:


> Please please please don’t waste money with surf soccer club SD this club is an absolute joke from there coaching staff to there training at all ages. Unless you are that blind as to level needed then please stay at surf or find a way to get on with there club so it’s saves the rest of us the headache of dealing with you all.
> And from what I hear it’s even worse on the girls side I have a younger daughter I would never get involved with surf for her.


You mad bro?


----------



## Jose has returned (Jan 18, 2021)

outside! said:


> Relative order of importance:
> 1. Your player
> 2. Your player's team
> 2a. Team's Coach
> ...


Mine.
1.My player
2. Practice Location (is there a carpool)
3 Coach
4 League


----------



## watfly (Jan 18, 2021)

outside! said:


> Relative order of importance:
> 1. Your player
> 2. Your player's team
> 2a. Team's Coach
> ...


That's a solid list.  IMO, where club fits really depends.  Some clubs are just a name and don't really influence what the coaches do, or in some cases coaches just ignore the influence of a club and do whatever they want regardless of what club pays their compensation.  Some Clubs have significant influence over the teams and coaches whether positive, negative or both.  Some Clubs have significant influence over the overall atmosphere which can impact the kids, parents and coaches.  The Club atmosphere is generally driven by the actions and/or personality of the DOC.  When I/we say Club it may be more accurate to say DOC.

My son has only played for 3 clubs and they all had distinct atmospheres which influenced the quality of the product to some extent or another, but Clubs seem to be more similar than dissimilar in most cases.  My son's clubs has its faults and the DOC is a very strong personality, but every coach in the club (small club) including the DOC knows who my son is and his strengths and weaknesses, as they do for a at least a handful of players on every team.  He's not just another widget to be replaced by a shiny new toy (or at least I'm fairly confident that that's the case).


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Jan 18, 2021)

One of the best clubs in the country.  In sports, the most hated teams are the biggest winners.  Patriots, Alabama football, Yankees,... should we throw SD Surf onto this list?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 18, 2021)

Every club has it's own hate group. Nothing new here.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 18, 2021)

What if we just hate on San Diego Parents on the side in general?


----------



## N00B (Jan 18, 2021)

From the outside looking in, it seems like San Diego Surf has moved on from the traditional feeder program/development model to more of a recruitment and elevation model.  Surf affiliates may operate differently.  I could be way off base, but that’s the impression I get.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 18, 2021)

Surf used to have a monopoly on the higher level players as they were the only ECNL club in the San Diego area (before DA existed). Then DA placed some clubs in San Diego, and ECNL added a couple ... there was a lot more competition for Surf. DA has since folded, but there are still other ECNL and GA options there, so Surf is not in the same environment they were a handful of years ago. They are still top dog, but they do have competition for players now.

I am speaking from the girls side. I have no idea about the boys landscape.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 19, 2021)

The only problem that I see with surf is that apparently they had formal tryouts with tons of kids according to the other poster.  Is that allowed?  I’ve seen teams announce tryouts but I haven’t seen an entire club announce tryouts on a given day.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Jan 19, 2021)

N00B said:


> From the outside looking in, it seems like San Diego Surf has moved on from the traditional feeder program/development model to more of a recruitment and elevation model.  Surf affiliates may operate differently.  I could be way off base, but that’s the impression I get.


I would say you are pretty accurate, although this transition took place long ago.  I also think there is a misconception as to what development is.  Surf develops players.  Advance players develop by playing and being coached at the elite level.  It just looks different from what is needed to develop the less advanced player.  A club has to determine where in that spectrum they fit in.  If you were to ask Catarina Macario if she developed at Surf, she would absolutely say yes.  It would just look different compared to a kid that lacks fundamental athleticism or skills.  Development is needed for both types of players, and rarely do clubs have the ability to serve both equally well.  Clubs that tend to compete at national levels obviously have to put winning into the equation.  If they didn’t, they wouldn’t be a national competitive club.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Jan 19, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The only problem that I see with surf is that apparently they had formal tryouts with tons of kids according to the other poster.  Is that allowed?  I’ve seen teams announce tryouts but I haven’t seen an entire club announce tryouts on a given day.


The entire club Didn’t have tryouts, just the younger ages, and it was spread out over the weekend and I assume you are familiar with the facility, it is huge and there was lots and lots of separation.  Parents aren’t allowed on the fields, asked to stay in their cars and if outside, social distance and masks.  It was safe


----------



## N00B (Jan 19, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> The entire club Didn’t have tryouts, just the younger ages, and it was spread out over the weekend and I assume you are familiar with the facility, it is huge and there was lots and lots of separation.  Parents aren’t allowed on the fields, asked to stay in their cars and if outside, social distance and masks.  It was safe


No parents?! Can we make this a rule at all tryouts post Covid?


----------



## Surfer_dad (Jan 19, 2021)

N00B said:


> No parents?! Can we make this a rule at all tryouts post Covid?


At Surf, it has been Standard Operation for quite some time.  There is a time for parents involvement.  Tryouts are so full of emotions, the farther away, the better.  They can watch, but from a distance.


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jan 19, 2021)

N00B said:


> No parents?! Can we make this a rule at all tryouts post Covid?


I support this rule!!!


----------



## timbuck (Jan 19, 2021)

How can they be a joke when they organize a tournament over Christmas break in another state?  Or just announced a new tournament in Spain over thanksgiving next year? (for younger players only 2006-2012)


----------



## oh canada (Jan 19, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> I would say you are pretty accurate, although this transition took place long ago.  I also think there is a misconception as to what development is.  Surf develops players.  Advance players develop by playing and being coached at the elite level.  It just looks different from what is needed to develop the less advanced player.  A club has to determine where in that spectrum they fit in.  If you were to ask Catarina Macario if she developed at Surf, she would absolutely say yes.  It would just look different compared to a kid that lacks fundamental athleticism or skills.  Development is needed for both types of players, and rarely do clubs have the ability to serve both equally well.  Clubs that tend to compete at national levels obviously have to put winning into the equation.  If they didn’t, they wouldn’t be a national competitive club.


Just to be accurate, most of Surf's best players in recent years--boys and girls-- now playing top college etc.--went there at U13 or older for more exposure.  Now, with plenty MLS and ECNL pathways available, the move is nowhere near as necessary.  Same can be said for girls w Blues.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Just to be accurate, most of Surf's best players in recent years--boys and girls-- now playing top college etc.--went there at U13 or older for more exposure.  Now, with plenty MLS and ECNL pathways available, the move is nowhere near as necessary.  Same can be said for girls w Blues.


Very True. Mathew Hoppe out of Schalke (4 goals in 6 games) started with Strikers FC and then 2 years with Barca Academy and on to the Bundesliga.  The kid scored 3 goals a few games back.  He scored another one this weekend.  









						MATTHEW HOPPE CONTINUES STRIKERS FC PIPELINE TO EUROPE
					

Richmond, VA (January 14, 2021) - When Matthew Hoppe became the first American-born player ever to record a hat-trick in the German Bundesliga play this past weekend, many around the soccer world were surprised. In just his fifth game with Schalke 04’s first team, Hoppe exploded for three goals...




					www.ecnlboys.com


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 19, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Just to be accurate, most of Surf's best players in recent years--boys and girls-- now playing top college etc.--went there at U13 or older for more exposure.  Now, with plenty MLS and ECNL pathways available, the move is nowhere near as necessary.  Same can be said for girls w Blues.


Unfortunately it takes most parents until like U27 understand this.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 20, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Very True. Mathew Hoppe out of Schalke (4 goals in 6 games) started with Strikers FC and then 2 years with Barca Academy and on to the Bundesliga.  The kid scored 3 goals a few games back.  He scored another one this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone have 50K to send their kid to Barca academy, or even more for Schalke academy.


----------



## crush (Jan 20, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Not everyone have 50K to send their kid to Barca academy, or even more for Schalke academy.


That will change Eagle.  Like I said before, soon you too can go to Spain and train


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 20, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> Not everyone have 50K to send their kid to Barca academy, or even more for Schalke academy.


Closer to 75k but who's counting at those amounts.

Matt was a standout even in those days. For those that inspire to play aboard, dominate like he did with hat tricks in the top league and tournaments and you could be on your way also


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 20, 2021)

crush said:


> That will change Eagle.  Like I said before, soon you too can go to Spain and train


If *I* can still do that, this will definitely change


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Closer to 75k but who's counting at those amounts.
> 
> Matt was a standout even in those days. For those that inspire to play aboard, dominate like he did with hat tricks in the top league and tournaments and you could be on your way also


I'm not questioning kids ability, but if the kid stayed at Strikers, he would be playing at OCSC at best right now.


----------



## crush (Jan 20, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> If *I* can still do that, this will definitely change


Miracles are happening as I speak.  I can touch my toes standing without bending a knee.  I have not been able to do that in years.  Plus, no back pain. Something is happening to my body and it feels real good.  DNA?  Stay positive everyone


----------



## crush (Jan 20, 2021)

We are living in the greatest time ever.  However, we need to learn a very important lesson first before we can all go out and play forever.  Dont treat innocent fetuses, babies, children and the elderly like Opium, something to make a buck off or worse.  Love you all and I can;t wait to all get a beer after darkness is locked up.  Freedom for all is coming, even to my sweet wife who has had to deal with crazy Bill all these years.  It was fun but hard if you know what I mean.  We really do love each other.  Dont let the media divide us.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Jan 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> Just to be accurate, most of Surf's best players in recent years--boys and girls-- now playing top college etc.--went there at U13 or older for more exposure.  Now, with plenty MLS and ECNL pathways available, the move is nowhere near as necessary.  Same can be said for girls w Blues.


Maybe, but there is a difference between necessary and desirable, and there are still major gaps between ECNL and MLS clubs.  Only time will tell if parity comes between clubs.  As it is now, Surf and Blues still attract the best girls locally and the same is true on the boys side, at least in San Diego county.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Jan 20, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> Maybe, but there is a difference between necessary and desirable, and there are still major gaps between ECNL and MLS clubs.  Only time will tell if parity comes between clubs.  As it is now, Surf and Blues still attract the best girls locally and the same is true on the boys side, at least in San Diego county.


If MLS Next and Elite Academy are the real deal, I don't see how Surf will survive as a magnet for local talent on the boys side.  ECNL is great for girls.  For boys not so much.  I wonder why Surf boys are not participating in MLS Next or Elite Academy (youngers)?


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 20, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> If MLS Next and Elite Academy are the real deal, I don't see how Surf will survive as a magnet for local talent on the boys side.  ECNL is great for girls.  For boys not so much.  I wonder why Surf boys are not participating in MLS Next or Elite Academy (youngers)?


Surf like Strikers couldn't really compete for championship in boys DA and they basically didn't want to spend the $$ to not even make the post season.  They felt burned by USSDA and didn't want to go down the path again.

More money in ECNL and they can have both the girls and boys + 2nd teams (RL) in the same platform.  Parents are more willing to pay the bigger bucks in that platform vs NEXT which is new and doesn't have all the showcases and other possiblity just yet.


----------



## watfly (Jan 20, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> If MLS Next and Elite Academy are the real deal, I don't see how Surf will survive as a magnet for local talent on the boys side.  ECNL is great for girls.  For boys not so much.  I wonder why Surf boys are not participating in MLS Next or Elite Academy (youngers)?


I think two reasons: 1) Surf would play 2nd fiddle to the MLS Academy teams in MLS Next whereas they have much more influence with the ECNL  2) ECNL is clearly the best for girls and Surf, while it has an excellent boys program, Girls are on a whole other level, so Girls drove the decision and having both in the same program makes the most sense.

Surf will continue to be a magnet for talented boys in San Diego at least in the near term.   Not as big a magnet as what they have on the girls side, but still strong.  MLS Next has a chance to be stronger on the boys side, but it also has a chance to go "poof" like the DA.


----------



## Surfer_dad (Jan 20, 2021)

fantasyfutbol said:


> If MLS Next and Elite Academy are the real deal, I don't see how Surf will survive as a magnet for local talent on the boys side.  ECNL is great for girls.  For boys not so much.  I wonder why Surf boys are not participating in MLS Next or Elite Academy (youngers)?


Creating a league is easy, Managing a league, not so much.  ECNL boys is now much stronger than it was.  One of the things we have learned over the years is that the dynamics of highly competitive youth soccer change, too fast for my liking, but no one asks me.  ECNL for Surf boys was stronger and much better organized when the DA folded.  Time will tell how things are in the future and as we have learned, things will change.  I wish we had one elite league nationally, but alas, soccer politics.............


----------



## Surfer_dad (Jan 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Surf like Strikers couldn't really compete for championship in boys DA and they basically didn't want to spend the $$ to not even make the post season.  They felt burned by USSDA and didn't want to go down the path again.
> 
> More money in ECNL and they can have both the girls and boys + 2nd teams (RL) in the same platform.  Parents are more willing to pay the bigger bucks in that platform vs NEXT which is new and doesn't have all the showcases and other possiblity just yet.


So, being ranked 13th in the Nation with mostly MLS Clubs with higher rankings isn’t competing for the championships?  I believe that Surf was the only club other than the Pats that were in tier 1 and very competitive rankings until they folded.  All the other DA clubs other than MLS were in tier 2, so that didn’t sit well.  Note the difference between competing for championships and winning them.  No, that wasn’t the reason, and you can be sure the decision as to which way to go when the DA folded was deliberate and careful.  https://www.surfsoccer.com/2020/07/01/soccer-wire-ranks-surf-boys-13/


----------



## lafalafa (Jan 20, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> So, being ranked 13th in the Nation with mostly MLS Clubs with higher rankings isn’t competing for the championships?  I believe that Surf was the only club other than the Pats that were in tier 1 and very competitive rankings until they folded.  All the other DA clubs other than MLS were in tier 2, so that didn’t sit well.  Note the difference between competing for championships and winning them.  No, that wasn’t the reason, and you can be sure the decision as to which way to go when the DA folded was deliberate and careful.  https://www.surfsoccer.com/2020/07/01/soccer-wire-ranks-surf-boys-13/


They never where in the boys DA championship in 11 years+ and yes that was one reason I was given by multiple people.  

13 yr olds teams didnt compete for championship in DA and surf never did in the older ages.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 20, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> Maybe, but there is a difference between necessary and desirable, and there are still major gaps between ECNL and MLS clubs.  Only time will tell if parity comes between clubs.  As it is now, Surf and Blues still attract the best girls locally and the same is true on the boys side, at least in San Diego county.


There is also a difference between teams and players.  Much of those two clubs' team strength comes from team depth.  Many parents there content with kid playing 50% of time or less because of the club name (misperceived "status") so the dropoff isn't as severe when subs come in and goals are scored on an opponent.  Other teams have at least a player or two or four just as good if not better than those at McDonald's and Blues.  If it wasn't the case then the two wouldn't be constantly recruiting in the parking lots at all ages.


----------



## Patandpats (Jan 20, 2021)

Surfer_dad said:


> So, being ranked 13th in the Nation with mostly MLS Clubs with higher rankings isn’t competing for the championships?  I believe that Surf was the only club other than the Pats that were in tier 1 and very competitive rankings until they folded.  All the other DA clubs other than MLS were in tier 2, so that didn’t sit well.  Note the difference between competing for championships and winning them.  No, that wasn’t the reason, and you can be sure the decision as to which way to go when the DA folded was deliberate and careful.  https://www.surfsoccer.com/2020/07/01/soccer-wire-ranks-surf-boys-13/


 Nomads made the final 4 at u19 just a few years ago.  Surf is amazing on the girls side with placement, but meh on the boys side.  Look at their u19 team this year. Lots of very good players and so far only two announced as going D1.


----------



## watfly (Jan 20, 2021)

oh canada said:


> There is also a difference between teams and players.  Much of those two clubs' team strength comes from team depth.  Many parents there content with kid playing 50% of time or less because of the club name (misperceived "status") so the dropoff isn't as severe when subs come in and goals are scored on an opponent.  Other teams have at least a player or two or four just as good if not better than those at McDonald's and Blues.  If it wasn't the case then the two wouldn't be constantly recruiting in the parking lots at all ages.


My buddy claims his son's team at Surf has 24 players on the roster, 18 dress.  Surf tends to have large rosters.  I guess you can play full scrimmages at practice!


----------



## RocketFile (Jan 20, 2021)

Girls side and boys side have become quite different. Girls side is 100% about college. ECNL and Surf have done an amazing job there. In order to attract the top boys you need good college placement and a pro pathway. There are dozens of 16-21 year old Americans now skipping college and going pro, many in Europe and plenty in the top leagues in Europe. ECNL has no track-record providing a pro pathway for boys. Surf has a bit of a track record there, but will struggle to keep pace with the MLS clubs and the residency academies like Barca, in that regard.


----------



## Footy30 (Jan 20, 2021)

Honestly you could probably replace the title of this thread with..... Blues, Slammers, Legends, Arsenal, Strikers, West Coast, etc. because everyone has a different experience with a club. There are so many clubs out there (whole other topic) so if one isn't a fit then move on to one that is and remember NO CLUB is perfect.. you have to choose what's best for your child (not you) and enjoy the ride...


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 20, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Honestly you could probably replace the title of this thread with..... Blues, Slammers, Legends, Arsenal, Strikers, West Coast, etc. because everyone has a different experience with a club. There are so many clubs out there (whole other topic) so if one isn't a fit then move on to one that is and remember NO CLUB is perfect.. you have to choose what's best for your child (not you) and enjoy the ride...


Add " No League is Perfect"


Theres alot of band wagon parents that are claiming MLS Next is the best league out there . 


I hope that it is due to the fact that you have some professional teams with Youth teams hopefully Participating, once again hopefully participating....

But you have sub .500 teams or clubs participating as "Chum" for theses elite clubs to snack on.....in the MLS Next.

So a Club like Galaxy is supposed to play De Anza, I like that match up

But Galaxy against a LA Breakers, not so much.

ECNL has proven itself and I hope that works for some, MLS Next hasn't even started so we'll see about that 
on the boys side , its still a toss up and obviously whatever league your in is the best.

On a side note I heard Galaxy is still up in the air as too what age groups their going forward with ..this is not a rumor (Arnold Voice)

I still personally dont think we have any league play in 2021.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 20, 2021)

Not sure how you can say no league play in 2021 when it is already going on. ECNL So Cal teams have already played some league games and they will continue to, whether it is in California or another state. ECNL is playing league games all over the country so the Southwest Conference will find a way to get their games in. Nationals are in June.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 20, 2021)

watfly said:


> My buddy claims his son's team at Surf has 24 players on the roster, 18 dress.  Surf tends to have large rosters.  I guess you can play full scrimmages at practice!


I believe it.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 21, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Not sure how you can say no league play in 2021 when it is already going on. ECNL So Cal teams have already played some league games and they will continue to, whether it is in California or another state. ECNL is playing league games all over the country so the Southwest Conference will find a way to get their games in. Nationals are in June.


if you wanted to get technical I guess you could say the 3-4 league games you played in AZ count.......lets be honest here , t*here was never any league play in CA* and won't be for a long long time, I dont want another covid talk on a soccer forum but numbers are way worst than they were a year ago .  Expect alot of tournaments and friendly games for the next 8-10 months


----------



## crush (Jan 21, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> Honestly you could probably replace the title of this thread with..... Blues, Slammers, Legends, Arsenal, Strikers, West Coast, etc. because everyone has a different experience with a club. There are so many clubs out there (whole other topic) so if one isn't a fit then move on to one that is and remember NO CLUB is perfect.. you have to choose what's best for your child (not you) and enjoy the ride...


I got to experience dealing with many of these clubs as a true club hopper.  The kids are all amazing at all these clubs btw.  If a dad get's his hands on the board or is buddy buddy with the Doc, then it is one big "pay to play" joke!!!  If coach runs a tight ship and trains the kids, all is good.  I have experienced both environments.


----------



## GT45 (Jan 21, 2021)

46n2 said:


> if you wanted to get technical I guess you could say the 3-4 league games you played in AZ count.......lets be honest here , t*here was never any league play in CA* and won't be for a long long time, I dont want another covid talk on a soccer forum but numbers are way worst than they were a year ago .  Expect alot of tournaments and friendly games for the next 8-10 months


The numbers are dropping significantly right now. I guess you look at things through a negative lense. I see the glass is half full. And, games will continue to be played in other states if necessary.


----------



## crush (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## 46n2 (Jan 21, 2021)

GT45 said:


> The numbers are dropping significantly right now. I guess you look at things through a negative lense. I see the glass is half full. And, games will continue to be played in other states if necessary.


Im a half full type of person myself, but let all hope we get back to it soon, tired of driving to oceanside


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 22, 2021)

46n2 said:


> Im a half full type of person myself, but let all hope we get back to it soon, tired of driving to oceanside


rates will continue to drop as long as that new more contagios strain doesn’t take over.          I heard through a friend that spoke to scdsl’s mgmt that they are on a mission to offer some type of season before June.  It could be a shorter season but they don’t want to focus on doing refunds or credits to all those teams that have paid scdsl.    I’m hoping that we start on March 19th or no later than April 1.


----------



## crush (Jan 22, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> rates will continue to drop as long as that new more contagios strain doesn’t take over.          I heard through a friend that spoke to scdsl’s mgmt that they are on a mission to offer some type of season before June.  It could be a shorter season but they don’t want to focus on doing refunds or credits to all those teams that have paid scdsl.    I’m hoping that we start on March 19th or no later than April 1.


March 4th is good date I think.  Spring Season and then a summer jam tournament.  It's all going to get better soon


----------



## oh canada (Jan 27, 2021)

Perfect example of #Surfpuffery...tweeted last week "congrats to Surf alum Tara McKeown for being drafted NWSL..."

She may have played there ONE year?  Eagles club player.  Proof...









						Reaching the top: Tara McKeown trains from AYSO to the US National Team » Panther Prowler: the official newspaper of Newbury Park High School
					

In the United States, football captures the hearts of millions of fans, but for the rest of the world, soccer is what it is all about. Events such as the Euro Cup or the World Cup cause thousands of fans all over the world to tune in and watch. Tara McKeown, junior, and forward for […]



					www.pantherprowler.org


----------



## watfly (Jan 28, 2021)

You know what I find a lot more satisfying than bad mouthing Surf on a public forum?  Beating them on the pitch.  I can't say it happened very often with my son's teams, but its quite satisfying on those rare occasions when his team beat a SD Surf 1st team.  Even more satisfying is beating them at their own tournament or State Cup.  Even a tie is somewhat satisfying.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jan 28, 2021)

You know what I find more satisfying than bad mouthing them or beating them? Getting a parking pass from a friend who played earlier and not having to pay for parking at the polo fields. That’ll show em!!!


----------



## Footy30 (Jan 28, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> You know what I find more satisfying than bad mouthing them or beating them? Getting a parking pass from a friend who played earlier and not having to pay for parking at the polo fields. That’ll show em!!!


LMAO!! Ditto for Silverlakes...


----------

